# Illinois deer hunt



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm looking to go make a pay hunt in Illinois this year and I was wondering if any of y'all knew of a good place to make my stay? Im looking for like 150-170'' whitetail for a reasonable rate...


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

hate to say it im from il.. n i dont know of any deer lodges realy


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

i found this one called Illinois Ohio Valley Trophy Ranch... seems pretty legit. but I dont know.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Go to Alberta Albert... That's where the red fern grows.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

I know a place right past pelican park, think you know what it is. HA


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

You can find some nice racks at the Bunny Ranch in Vegas.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

My buddy just came back from one up north. He took 151 for 4900. They had a few 200 plus for 20k plus.


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

thats way too much.. i'm looking like 150-160'' for $1900-3800


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

The economy is bad, you should be able to find it somewhere.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

google pike county il deer hunting.there is a lodge up there.. remember il is bow shotgun and muzzleeloader only


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Masher said:


> You can find some nice racks at the Bunny Ranch in Vegas.


Masher when you gonna make the trip to see Bridget the Midget?


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

^^^ I can't reply to that in this section. Will have to move to Subscribers Only.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

been there done that not worth the entry fee..lol


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

aandryiii said:


> i found this one called Illinois Ohio Valley Trophy Ranch... seems pretty legit. but I dont know.


I know them boys, and David their Guide personally. Class acts.


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

class acts as in???


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

aandryiii said:


> class acts as in???


 
Good ol Boys, Work hard to get ya in the action. They spend ALOT of time in the woods ALL year long. The quality of your experience is their livin, not just a harvest, but the experience. I was actually invited to guide Turkey hunts there in the Spring, but my Real job got in the way.

Funny story, They got the name cos' someones 10 yo neice suggested using two or more states cos' it would come up in more web searches. The only property they have is the place in IL.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Top notch ballers. I think that's what he means.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

aandryiii said:


> thats way too much.. i'm looking like 150-160'' for $1900-3800


Shewwwt, I got some of them on my place bro.... LOL.


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

well put me on em 650brute!!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I got some pics on the huntin thread here. 

Seriously, David and them guys are top notch. You won't be dissapointed. Anytime ya wanna make a trip to the bluegrass ya let me know. I got sum deer.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

there's 170's on public land an hour from my house, i aint shootin a bow though :shrug:


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

aandryiii said:


> thats way too much.. i'm looking like 150-160'' for $1900-3800


 bubba I got some 160 to 170 in my back yard in miss, wanna make a drive this year Ill take ya on a hunt. Just knocked down a 14 point 22 3/4 spread last sunday , no shiitt , behind my house ,


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Pics???? Dead critters are good! We wanna see pics


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea browland post up some pic's of that big boy


----------

